# Certificato di Residenza Help



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi there!

I'm a newby after some info for research purposes. By that, I mean self and wife are looking to move to Sicily permanently to 'semi-retire' in the next 3-6 months (BEFORE December 2020) ... by which time the current pandemic (it is that now!) will be over. Fingers crossed here!

Some quick background here. Neither of us has reached official retirement age, so can't apply for one of those 'S1' forms yet.

Anyways, on about every site I've researched, it states that in order to apply for a 'Certificato di Residenza' we'll both need the following:
- Current passports (and photocopies)
- Bank statements (showing adequate finances); and
- *Proof of private health insurance coverage.*

It's that last one that's thrown me!

We need the 'Certificato' to apply for a 'Tessera Sanitaria' so's we can get the same healthcare benefits as the locals...

Do we actually need private health insurance? And, if we do, can someone recommend a provider that isn't asking for us to take out a 2nd mortgage to pay for it!

Sorry for the waffle ... but hours trolling the interwebs hasn'r helped much...

Andrew


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What do you mean by semi retired? If you're working in Italy you don't need health cover.

You can try searching. I'm fairly sure some people have given names in the past


----------



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

NickZ said:


> What do you mean by semi retired? If you're working in Italy you don't need health cover.
> 
> You can try searching. I'm fairly sure some people have given names in the past


Thanks for getting back so fast NickZ...

I should've said 'early retirement' rather than 'semi-retirement' as I'm not planning on working, but aren't at the official retirement age as yet, being 'only' 61 right now...

So do I need it then? That's my biggest question, I reckon...

Thanks again...

Andrew


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

ab.kelly said:


> Thanks for getting back so fast NickZ...
> 
> I should've said 'early retirement' rather than 'semi-retirement' as I'm not planning on working, but aren't at the official retirement age as yet, being 'only' 61 right now...
> 
> ...


What you haven't stated is under what policy do you plan to reside in Italy?

Are you an Italian or EU citizen? If not, you will need a visa to remain in Italy for any length of time (for example, more than 90 days out of any 180 day period for a US citizen).

US retirees typically seek an "Elective Residency" visa, the major requirement for which is proof of ongoing guaranteed income in the range of about $35,000 per year for a single person and 1-1/2 to two times as much for a couple.


----------



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

accbgb said:


> What you haven't stated is under what policy do you plan to reside in Italy?
> 
> Are you an Italian or EU citizen? If not, you will need a visa to remain in Italy for any length of time (for example, more than 90 days out of any 180 day period for a US citizen).
> 
> US retirees typically seek an "Elective Residency" visa, the major requirement for which is proof of ongoing guaranteed income in the range of about $35,000 per year for a single person and 1-1/2 to two times as much for a couple.


Hi accbgb,

Thanks for this.

No, I'm an EU citizen - at least until the end of this year - we're British! 

No, it's just that I was wondering if we actually needed that private health insurance, see?

Thanks again...

Andrew


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, officially you will need insurance. It is complicated from a research point of view on different forums because many have never been asked for it by the comune (local council) they end up living in and applying for residence. We were never asked for it in ours, but that was 2010 and what with Brexit I think many are more up to date. There have been numerous posts on various forums with suggested insurance companies should you end up needing one. But just to complicate things a little more, there are some regions where you can pay into the Italian system for costs as I’ve read as low as €300-400 each per year. As to private care, again more complexity is you would potentially have to get any policy agreed by your eventual comune. Just one more aspect is the question of how many years you need to pay this, I’ve never heard of anyone being asked to show their payments for the second year they are there. However everything could be totally different by next year, may even be better in some ways regards tax (this you really need to look at).


----------



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

GeordieBorn said:


> Yes, officially you will need insurance. It is complicated from a research point of view on different forums because many have never been asked for it by the comune (local council) they end up living in and applying for residence. We were never asked for it in ours, but that was 2010 and what with Brexit I think many are more up to date. There have been numerous posts on various forums with suggested insurance companies should you end up needing one. But just to complicate things a little more, there are some regions where you can pay into the Italian system for costs as I’ve read as low as €300-400 each per year. As to private care, again more complexity is you would potentially have to get any policy agreed by your eventual comune. Just one more aspect is the question of how many years you need to pay this, I’ve never heard of anyone being asked to show their payments for the second year they are there. However everything could be totally different by next year, may even be better in some ways regards tax (this you really need to look at).


Thanks GeordieBorn!

Very helpful indeed! Yes ... the reason for my post is the confusion around "Do we...?" or "Don't we...?"



I've come across that €300-400 number too. Might well be worth looking into. It might be that the easiest thing to do is do our research once we arrive in-country on our 'scouting trip' looking for a possible future home...

And as for that "totally different"? Reckon! It's anybodies guess at the minute yeah? all sorts of confusing/mixed messages flying about the place!

Thanks ... amd (if you're still in Italia) look after yourself re that virus yeah?

:fingerscrossed:

Andrew


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can't buy into the health system before you have residence. 

The impression I get is the €389 (I think that's the minimum amount) people are living in areas that the clerks either don't know the rules or don't care. Those people should be paying a percentage of income up to 30K€ The question is will somebody at some point notice and send them a bill for past years?


----------



## ab.kelly (Mar 2, 2020)

NickZ said:


> You can't buy into the health system before you have residence.
> 
> The impression I get is the €389 (I think that's the minimum amount) people are living in areas that the clerks either don't know the rules or don't care. Those people should be paying a percentage of income up to 30K€ The question is will somebody at some point notice and send them a bill for past years?


Thanks NickZ,

Yes ... it seems to me that it depends more on 'where' rather than 'what' yeah?

:confused2:

I do reckon the best thing would be for myself and my wife to go ask in the comune/region where we'd be living.

Cheers...

Andrew


----------

